# <deleted>



## mwarsell (May 16, 2016)

<deleted>


----------



## Lassi Tani (May 16, 2016)

Great photos! Just curious, why the content is on left? Is it because of the background photo? There's a lot of space on right side, which you could use.


----------



## mc_deli (May 17, 2016)

Suomalaiset people!

We so need a Helsinki VI control meet up. Are there any more?


----------



## mwarsell (May 24, 2016)

sekkosiki: I'm not sure why the right side of the page is empty, some kind of layout thing. But that emphasizes the cool photos I think.


----------

